# All about the animals!



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

How cute are these white lion cubs? I'm so in love right now! Plus they are super fluffy when they are babies like this! I am also partial to white tigers too...





  	I think it's safe to say that cats, big or small, are my favourite animals in the world! So what is your favourite animal?


----------



## katred (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are adorable beyond words. Seeing, them, I just want to pick them up and hold them... Ignoring the fact that they'll soon be big enough to eat me. Cats are my favourites as well, but I have to say, owls are a solid second. I don't know why, but I absolutely adore them. (I'm even wearing a dress with an owl print on it today. And my coffee mug is in the shape of an owl.)


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 29, 2011)

I love felines, too.  There is just something so ancient, majestic and mysterious about them. But I also love their playful antics and as cute as a kitten can be, I love a full grown cat and their sleekness.  They are just beautiful animals.

  	I am also love our backyard birds, which include hawks and owls of various kinds!  I also love rabbits and mice and people who know me compare me to Beatrix Potter!  I am fortunate to live near lots of wildlife where we have everything from moose and coyote to bear, mountain lions, deer, fox, bobcats and everything imaginable!  Here are a few pictures of what passes through regularly!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG i had no idea you had such awesome sights in your garden! can i come and live with you for a while? just to see brids and animals! that is wonderful! and yes rabbits are also super cute. sadly both of mine died just around christmas which sucked  thanks so much for sharing your pictures Debi! they are wonderful! when at home i shall post some pictures of tigers that i have taken! they are so pretty!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Oooh Tigers!  Fun!!!  Here kitty, kitty!  lol  Hehehe...

  	We are lucky with our wildlife. I love the summer nights when we still open our windows before needing the central air.  You can hear them crossing the street (click, click, click of their hooves), rustling through the brush, the coyotes howling (very freaky and you feel like Dracula should show up at any time!) and the owls, various kinds, hooting at each other. We have wetlands across the street from us and conservation land behind us.  Everyone who lives here (21 homes) pays the taxes on these lands to preserve them, which is why we came here. Long ago this used to be a cow farm, thus the lack of trees and having to grow them ourselves!  You never know what you might find passing through when you look out the window!  One Saturday we were out shopping and while we were gone our neighbours filmed a female moose prancing through our yard!  You can even hear the cars screeching when she goes up the street and crosses the road. Everyone, including her, was okay. It was just so weird to see her going through the yards, past our mailbox, like someone's pet!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

Debi the moose story is so funny! i wish i had a moose in my garden! lol!









  	this guy loves the water!




  	pretty white tiger!





  	not the greatest pictures but i still love looking at them! i took them back in 2008


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 31, 2011)

Those are gorgeous photos, Lou!  Oooh, I want those kitties in my backyard!  Are these from San Diego Zoo?  Just curious as I am a huge fan of Kalluk, Tatqiq and Chinook, the polar bears there.  And yes, Lou, you can come live with us for a while, watch animals, play with pigments, watch Buffy....


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2011)

Here kitty kitty!! I love these wildlife pictures. Debi, your photos remind me of what I miss by living in the city. Here's a picture of my wildlife at the watering hole...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

katred said:


> Here kitty kitty!! I love these wildlife pictures. Debi, your photos remind me of what I miss by living in the city. Here's a picture of my wildlife at the watering hole...


	oh Kate they are so funny! But what makes me laugh at the photo is that there is food in another bowel but they still all go for the same one! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 1, 2011)

Lou~Sure!  Come on over!  You get the guest room and I will clean out a spot for the traincase and pigments!  Heeheehee!  Bring the kitties and hubby too, of course!  The more the merrier!  When we went to Florida we hit just about everywhere but Busch Gardens. I wish we had gone.  But I love that trip, even if I did come down with a nasty cold flu and achy body and fever while touring all the awesome places.  I was only 22. If I tried that now I would have collapsed.  Actually, I did collapse, in Paris at Epcot, on the grass. I just slumped myself down, ate an ice-cream and didn't move for about 2 hours.  lol  Then I went and bought some perfume to cheer me up!  Anais Anais.  The scent still reminds me of that vacation, sitting on a bench on the beach, thinking of how everyone else on the teller line was cashing out and I was on a 2 wk vacation.  Muahahahahhaha....

  	Katred~Cats!  Oh, I love that picture!  Felines are a favourite with me.  At our local nursery we have a cat from another neighborhood who spends the day musing around the store, inside and out, sleeping in adorable hideaways, always purring, always following me and helping me shop.  Harley, short for Harlequin.  I love here!  She is especially funny when she just sits in the birding section, curled up on a bag of sunflower seeds, as some mice have been spotted in that area. They love having her around! 

  	A blessing...we did not get as much snow as they said and it didn't even stick to the roads!  1 or two warm days will melt this away.  Spring has got to come soon, and with it, tons of wildlife. May and June are the busiest months, though summer is full of surprises and Sept-November is fun to see the winter birds and animals come in.  I love our wildlife, but often wish I could invite them in and play with them!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Sure!  Come on over!  You get the guest room and I will clean out a spot for the traincase and pigments!  Heeheehee!  Bring the kitties and hubby too, of course!  The more the merrier!  When we went to Florida we hit just about everywhere but Busch Gardens. I wish we had gone.  But I love that trip, even if I did come down with a nasty cold flu and achy body and fever while touring all the awesome places.  I was only 22. If I tried that now I would have collapsed.  Actually, I did collapse, in Paris at Epcot, on the grass. I just slumped myself down, ate an ice-cream and didn't move for about 2 hours.  lol  Then I went and bought some perfume to cheer me up!  Anais Anais.  The scent still reminds me of that vacation, sitting on a bench on the beach, thinking of how everyone else on the teller line was cashing out and I was on a 2 wk vacation.  Muahahahahhaha....
> 
> Katred~Cats!  Oh, I love that picture!  Felines are a favourite with me.  At our local nursery we have a cat from another neighborhood who spends the day musing around the store, inside and out, sleeping in adorable hideaways, always purring, always following me and helping me shop.  Harley, short for Harlequin.  I love here!  She is especially funny when she just sits in the birding section, curled up on a bag of sunflower seeds, as some mice have been spotted in that area. They love having her around!
> 
> A blessing...we did not get as much snow as they said and it didn't even stick to the roads!  1 or two warm days will melt this away.  Spring has got to come soon, and with it, tons of wildlife. May and June are the busiest months, though summer is full of surprises and Sept-November is fun to see the winter birds and animals come in.  I love our wildlife, but often wish I could invite them in and play with them!


	well if you ever go back you must visit Busch Gardens! there are so many lovely animals to see, as well as some nice rides! i actually got sick when we went there last year though! They served me chicken tenders that were raw in the middle. i had eaten half before i realised! i was so sick that night it was unreal. it literally left a bad taste in my mouth! lol! 

  	and i am sorry you had the flu where in Florida! that must not have been fun at all! but lol about crashing in 'paris'! nick was pretty ill when we went in 2008. he had a cold that was verging on flu because he has aching body, the shivers as well as a chesty cough! although he tried not to let it spoil then fun! then after we had done all the theme parks we went on a 4 night cruise around the bahamas and i was sick with an ear infection in my deaf ear! one of us is always ill for a holiday! if we go abroad i always get ear infections, if we stay in the uk or europe i get cystitis!

  	oh and the neighbourhood kitty Harley sounds like such a sweetie! what a love-able friendly cat! and please keep your camera at the ready to snap pictures of the spring animals!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG  That is exactly what happened to me.  We spent the first week down in Coral Springs visiting my Aunt and Uncle who showed us some cool Everglade spots with alligators and a section that make you feel like dinosaurs should be walking through.  It was amazing.  But boring when they kept bringing us to strip malls.  We wanted to save our money for the fun places. My aunt had a cold and I caught it from her.  I was okay until Cape Kennedy and started feeling it.  The first day in Epcot I wasn't bad and had the time of my life going on rides and from one country to another. Next day Seaworld and I started with the aches and fever.  DisneyWorld I was in a fog and feverish.  2nd day Epcot I crashed in Paris, died somewhere between China and Mexico.  lol Cypress Gardens was super hot and my fever still going.  Not sure what I saw there.  It is a blur!  Ride home on the plane left me deaf for 4 days.  I was pulled off the teller line to process loans as I was super wiped and deaf. 

  	I had so much fun though. lol  Favoruite things were the Haunted House (dragged me Dad on it several times!), Cinderella's Carousel (move over little kiddies...I want a ride!) and Spaceship Earth.  Then all the countries, the Mexico ride, the films of France and China, the China and Japan shops, perfume and had my portrait painted in France.  And I got to pet Shamu.  Yeehaw!


----------



## katred (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh! I second Busch Gardens! I totally loved it. I almost got sun stroke, except that my mum kept dragging me into the shade for safety. I really, really loved Busch Gardens, more than Epcot or anything else I visited in Florida. I guess it's just the proximity to the animals and the fact that everything you pay is going to their upkeep and health that made me love it. Seriously, I'd go back there again in a second.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

oh yeah they look after the animals there so well! it was wonderful to see all the baby animals or injured animals they were nursing to good health when we went last year! there were even baby kangaroos! sun stroke is never good though!


----------



## keetuh (Apr 2, 2011)

I loveeeeee cats! Everyday I try to watch cat videos ranging from tigers, ligers, lions, domestics, shoot anything kitty related I watch. Unfortunately, my boyfriend has asthma so the hairs cause problems for him.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

keetuh said:


> I loveeeeee cats! Everyday I try to watch cat videos ranging from tigers, ligers, lions, domestics, shoot anything kitty related I watch. Unfortunately, my boyfriend has asthma so the hairs cause problems for him.


	oh no! that is a shame that your guy is allergic to the hair! but at least you get to see the videos!


----------



## katred (Apr 5, 2011)

This video just kills me... I want to cry (in a good way) every time I see it. You may well have already seen it, since it's been making the rounds on the internet, but basically, it's a woman in Columbia who took in a circus lion who was malnourished and nursed him back to health. The video is taken six years later, when she goes to visit him in his new home.

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcUmsUDympw


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

katred said:


> This video just kills me... I want to cry (in a good way) every time I see it. You may well have already seen it, since it's been making the rounds on the internet, but basically, it's a woman in Columbia who took in a circus lion who was malnourished and nursed him back to health. The video is taken six years later, when she goes to visit him in his new home.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcUmsUDympw


  	oh my goodness! i had never seen that! how wonderful! absolutely beautiful! thanks for sharing Kate!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

ok who doesn't want a Pikachu kitty?! so cute! i also think it is photoshopped and that nobody actually painted the kitty - it looks so funny!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 12, 2011)

If such an animal existed, I would have one in an instant - tooo cute!!



LMD84 said:


> ok who doesn't want a Pikachu kitty?! so cute! i also think it is photoshopped and that nobody actually painted the kitty - it looks so funny!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

i know!! me and one of the guys were looking at pictures of platypusses today and they are so funny looking! but super cute at the same time!


----------



## katred (Apr 16, 2011)

I just discovered that our Siamese, Hecubus, our littlest resident, goes absolutely berserk for my Burt's Bees lip balm. I'm trying to do some work (and taking Specktra breaks, obviously) and he keeps jumping up and devouring my lips! I can't imagine what it is, but he's absolutely crazy for it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

katred said:


> I just discovered that our Siamese, Hecubus, our littlest resident, goes absolutely berserk for my Burt's Bees lip balm. I'm trying to do some work (and taking Specktra breaks, obviously) and he keeps jumping up and devouring my lips! I can't imagine what it is, but he's absolutely crazy for it!


	lol! that is so funny! weird but funny!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 17, 2011)

katred said:


> I just discovered that our Siamese, Hecubus, our littlest resident, goes absolutely berserk for my Burt's Bees lip balm. I'm trying to do some work (and taking Specktra breaks, obviously) and he keeps jumping up and devouring my lips! I can't imagine what it is, but he's absolutely crazy for it!




  	What a riot!  He must like honey or something sweet in them! Nothing like being drowned in cat kissies!  lol 

  	Here is a picture of me holding Spooky, my first cat, about 18 years ago (dig the old tv set!).


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> What a riot!  He must like honey or something sweet in them! Nothing like being drowned in cat kissies!  lol
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding Spooky, my first cat, about 18 years ago (dig the old tv set!).


	Oh debi this is such a wonderful photo! i am so pleased that you managed to upload it!! you look so cute and Spooky looks very happy! what an awesome name too!


----------



## katred (Apr 17, 2011)

I love Spooky! I'm a big fan of black & white cats. I was so happy to finally get one when we found Seth and his sister. We came dangerously close to falling in love with another yesterday...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you! She was a gift to me from the group we camped with. My parents did not want a cat in the house at all, but they convinced them that I needed companionship, so she was mine at 8 weeks old. We had just come back from a wedding and to the campground when everyone told me to shut my eyes. All of a sudden I could hear whispers and feel these sharp claws digging through my nice dress!  When I opened them, there she was!  I named her Spooky Spirit that evening, which came to Spooky, Spookah, then Bubby!  lol I love this picture of her.  She was a wonderful cat and lived for 17 3/4 years!  She took a while to warm up to my husband though. She didn't want to share me!  She kept attacking him and hissing at him. I told him to feed her her dinner and they were best of friends in a few days!  I miss her so much.  She was my best friend and companion for such a long time.  She loved this house. Wall to wall carpeting at the time and she flew around the house like a kitten even though she was 9 years old!   Never even bothered the Christmas tree or anything.  Sigh....


----------



## panther27 (Apr 17, 2011)

Aww,Spooky is beautiful!I absolutely love tuxedo cats,they are so adorable and classy looking!They always look like they're dressed up lol I had one named Sneakers that passed away a year ago at 16 years old.She was my baby,I miss her so much.I have a new tuxedo cat I adopted from an animal shelter,he is sooo precious.His name is Snook and he is 2,I love him to bits.


ElvenEyes said:


> What a riot!  He must like honey or something sweet in them! Nothing like being drowned in cat kissies!  lol
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding Spooky, my first cat, about 18 years ago (dig the old tv set!).


----------



## katred (Apr 17, 2011)

Elven, that is an absolutely lovely photo. The whole story reminds me of some of my experiences with my own felines. I like the part of your story where she just sunk her claws into you. My first cat, at least the first that I had as an adult, chose me for certain. She hooked her claws into me and simply would not let go. In the end, I was faced with the choice of taking her home of destroying the shirt I was wearing.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

katred said:


> Elven, that is an absolutely lovely photo. The whole story reminds me of some of my experiences with my own felines. I like the part of your story where she just sunk her claws into you. My first cat, at least the first that I had as an adult, chose me for certain. She hooked her claws into me and simply would not let go. In the end, I was faced with the choice of taking her home of destroying the shirt I was wearing.


  	hee hee! that is like when i chose Dylan! I was looking at the whole littrer but picked Dylan because he was the only one who hooked onto my jeans and climbed up my leg and onto my lap!  Such a funny little boy! I will have to find some kitten pictures of him when i get home because he looks so different!


----------



## katred (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol... I'm reading these wonderful cat stories while having a beer at home... A beer which I have to defend from Simon, our Tonkinese, because he is a total booze hound. He goes nuts for all types of beer and red wine. If I poured him a bowl, he'd drain it in no time. He'll literally get up in our faces trying to grab sips! I've never seen anything like that. 

  	Hearing about your longtime companions who have passed on reminds me of the little guy I call the love of my life before I met Dom. He was Morgan, my little man, all black with a little white "priest's collar", a set of white toes on one foot and a white patch on his tummy marking the spot he loved to have scratched. He was an incredible character and he lived 18.5 years. I remember when I posted on my facebook account that he'd died, I was shocked at the number of people from my past who replied with their Morgan stories. Even almost three years later, I still rarely pass a day without missing him. 

  	Here we are:


----------



## panther27 (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww thanks Lou.Snook is an adorable name,he had that name coming from the shelter.Sometimes cats at the shelter have odd names,but this one was perfect!Snook fits him so well.He's so sweet,and when I got him he was in a room instead of a cage because the staff told me that he got out of his cage twice!I thought that was so funny,what an escape artist lol When Snook saw me in his room,he stood up and put his paws up on the glass,and then when I had my purse in front of the door,he rubbed up against it,sat next to it and looked at the door!It was totally meant to be.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hehe that's funny,that's what is awesome about cats,they all have different personalities and quirks.My cat Snook loves to steal food off of our plates lol
  	Morgan is such sweet looking boy,it's always so hard to lose an animal,they are great friends and so important.


katred said:


> Lol... I'm reading these wonderful cat stories while having a beer at home... A beer which I have to defend from Simon, our Tonkinese, because he is a total booze hound. He goes nuts for all types of beer and red wine. If I poured him a bowl, he'd drain it in no time. He'll literally get up in our faces trying to grab sips! I've never seen anything like that.
> 
> Hearing about your longtime companions who have passed on reminds me of the little guy I call the love of my life before I met Dom. He was Morgan, my little man, all black with a little white "priest's collar", a set of white toes on one foot and a white patch on his tummy marking the spot he loved to have scratched. He was an incredible character and he lived 18.5 years. I remember when I posted on my facebook account that he'd died, I was shocked at the number of people from my past who replied with their Morgan stories. Even almost three years later, I still rarely pass a day without missing him.
> 
> Here we are:


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kate your picture of you and Morgan the priest kitty is so cute! he has a lovely little face!  and that is funny that you have a boozey kitty! keep your alcohol cabinet door locked! hee hee! My kitties like to eat weird things - Dylan loves pancakes and dry pasta for some reason and Annie goes crazy for cheese!



panther27 said:


> Aww thanks Lou.Snook is an adorable name,he had that name coming from the shelter.Sometimes cats at the shelter have odd names,but this one was perfect!Snook fits him so well.He's so sweet,and when I got him he was in a room instead of a cage because the staff told me that he got out of his cage twice!I thought that was so funny,what an escape artist lol When Snook saw me in his room,he stood up and put his paws up on the glass,and then when I had my purse in front of the door,he rubbed up against it,sat next to it and looked at the door!It was totally meant to be.


	Oh that is so cute!! He knew that he was going home with you!  I love kitties so much!

  	I was outside our house yesterday playing with our neighbours cat Delux - she used to be a bit scared of me but will now happily be held and cuddled  it makes me happy!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 19, 2011)

Fabulous photo, Katred and Morgan! Isn't it just wonderful how these beautiful pets touch our lives forever and in spite of the heartache of when we lose them, we will never forget their unconditional love?  Animals are just plain perfect.  That is why I like to go to the local nursery which has a neighbour's cat that hangs around and occasionally their own dog who loves tummy rubs! It is a family affair and so much fun!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Fabulous photo, Katred and Morgan! I*sn't it just wonderful how these beautiful pets touch our lives forever and in spite of the heartache of when we lose them, we will never forget their unconditional love?*  Animals are just plain perfect.  That is why I like to go to the local nursery which has a neighbour's cat that hangs around and occasionally their own dog who loves tummy rubs! It is a family affair and so much fun!


	exactly! it is worth everything because i have so much fun with my kitties - they make me so happy!


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2011)

Totally agreed. I spent three hours pinned to the sofa tonight watching movies with Dom, because I didn't want to disturb the two who were sleeping on me. I also have to keep taking breaks on the computer because Seth and Hecubus are taking turns jumping in my lap! Every time I hear one of them purr, I just immediately feel better.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

katred said:


> Totally agreed. I spent three hours pinned to the sofa tonight watching movies with Dom, because I didn't want to disturb the two who were sleeping on me. I also have to keep taking breaks on the computer because Seth and Hecubus are taking turns jumping in my lap! *Every time I hear one of them purr, I just immediately feel better.*


	yes i know exactly what you mean! the things we do for our fur babies! Dylan makes me laugh - he is so naughty but funny with it. For example his favorite game is jumping into the cupboard in the office, sitting right at the back so you can't reach him.  Then when he knows you are not looking he starts to knock papers and things off the shelves but if you turn to look at him he will start to lick himself or tilt his head to the side - acting all nonchalant! little shit!!!


----------



## katred (Apr 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yes i know exactly what you mean! the things we do for our fur babies! Dylan makes me laugh - he is so naughty but funny with it. For example his favorite game is jumping into the cupboard in the office, sitting right at the back so you can't reach him.  Then when he knows you are not looking he starts to knock papers and things off the shelves but if you turn to look at him he will start to lick himself or tilt his head to the side - acting all nonchalant! little shit!!!


	That's exactly like Hecubus! He seems to feel the need to make up for his tiny stature by raising as much hell as he can. We have to have this whole system for disposing of garbage to ensure that he can't possibly ever get into anything. And if I cook something that needs to cool, I have to booby trap it to make sure that, if and when he decides to go for it, there's a loud noise to startle him (he doesn't care) and alert us.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

katred said:


> That's exactly like Hecubus! He seems to feel the need to make up for his tiny stature by raising as much hell as he can. We have to have this whole system for disposing of garbage to ensure that he can't possibly ever get into anything. And if I cook something that needs to cool, I have to booby trap it to make sure that, if and when he decides to go for it, there's a loud noise to startle him (he doesn't care) and alert us.


  	lol! yeah we have a way of getting rid of rubbish too because otherwise he goes through the bags and drags it out al over the floor. sometimes he would grab things and take them under our bed!! then me and nick would smell something bad in the bedroom to find there are leftovers underneeth us! he is so quick at grabbing things sometimes!!


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

Cheetahs are my absolute favorite. They always have been. When I was little, I used to have "cheetah box" which was a cardboard box filled with things entirely devoted to cheetahs (cheetah books, figurines, reports from school, art prints, photographs, etc)  That's how big of a nerd I am. lol


----------



## katred (Apr 27, 2011)

dxgirly said:


> Cheetahs are my absolute favorite. They always have been. When I was little, I used to have "cheetah box" which was a cardboard box filled with things entirely devoted to cheetahs (cheetah books, figurines, reports from school, art prints, photographs, etc)  That's how big of a nerd I am. lol



 	When I was a kid, I wanted a pet cheetah. I have no idea why I chose the cheetah of all the cats, but they were my favourite... So I totally understand your "cheetah box"


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 27, 2011)

All Your kitty stories remind me of mine (especially you Kate!)
  	I have 4 cats. 3 in my Apt with the boyfriend, 1 at my parents place. 
  	Mojo is my oldest kitty at 12 yrs old, and she is honest to God my best friend in the world. I got she from the SPCA for my 13th birthday. Mojo and I have a bond like no other, to the point where when she had surgery on her leg and could do the stairs, i slept for almost 3 months in the living room with her, on the couch, because she was lonely and depressed. I know i sound like a crazy cat lady, but i really feel like she understands me sometimes. One time (after her 2nd leg surgery) she was trying to do too much, and kind of hurt it, so she starting walking with her leg crooked back putting no pressure on it, but because of that, it wasn't really getting stronger. One night, I sat on the couch (now my bed) when her and talked to her all night about how she had to try, just a little bit, and she would start to get stronger and feel better and not to be discouraged. I shit you not, the next afternoon, Mojo started walking on it. 
  	Now that she's older, she getting more health problems (high calcium) and has to be given injections of fluids everyday to keep her healthy. I'm the only one she doesn't make a fuss with. here's a picture of my jojo:




  	Grumbles is the kitty (the now 20 lb kitty) I got for my Boyfriend about 5 and a half years ago for xmas. We adopted him from the SPCA, and unfortunately, he got very sick after we got him. Infact, he almost died from a cat flu and spent 2 weeks in the kitty ICU at the SPCA over xmas and new years. Grumbles is now strong and healthy. He has the residuals of his illness; a leaky eye and the sneezes, but he is the cuddliest guy you've ever met. He is also a master pillow thief! It's really actually amazing to watch. He'll come up next to you and cuddle by your head, and then he slowly expands until he has taken over your entire pillow and you don't even have an inch left. Keep in mind this guy is HUGE (we're sure hes a main coon) and fur ball. But he's soooo happy, but gets spooked by sudden movements and loud noises SO easily. needless to say, Grum hates the Vacuum. 



  	Ginny is our orange kitty, and she is fickle as they come. She is generally the most tentative cats. Ginny is obsessed with water and the bathroom. She meows at the bathroom door, and because she's so quick, she sneaks in and gets herself locked in a lot. she loves to sit by herself for hours on end in the bathtub, or behind the toilet. Ginger is also a total ninja. She will jump about 3 ft in the air, and do full on flips to catch (and retrieve) crumpled up post it notes. She also jumps straight at the wall and Boyce's right off matrix styles. Ginny is the loudest purrer. She sounds like a motor boat its ridiculous. And she LOVES beer too. Here's the lush purring furiously in a fresh pile of warm laundry.




  	Last, but not least, the most casual cat i know, Scout. Casual old scoutty was a stray, or was dumped, and wandered into my house a rainy cold October night in 2010. While i was in the shower, she wandered up to my old bedroom, climbed through my drawers and made herself at home. We posted signs but no one came for her, so my bf kept her. Scout isn't smart. I love her to death, but she's just dumb. She has no balance. She doesn't "look up". she has no cat like reflexes. She also sleeps 95% of the day. On my side of the bed. Scout loves food. all of it. Whatever you are eating, she wants a piece. But she especially loves mint. After i brush my teeth, Scout is all up in that. If i have Burt's bees on.... well, its not on for long. there is not making scout mad. She is so gentle, and patient and forgiving. All she needs is to be petted once, and all if forgiven. But she's a bully, and totally picks of Ginny all day long. Poor little ginger. This is Scout on her "Tower of Power". She manages to get up there by jumping halfway up the pole and climbing the rest. She doesn't always make it up, but she gets pretty excited when she's up there and often chirps at your loudly. 




  	These are my army of feline friends. Together, we will rule the world!!! meooooowww


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> All Your kitty stories remind me of mine (especially you Kate!)
> I have 4 cats. 3 in my Apt with the boyfriend, 1 at my parents place.
> Mojo is my oldest kitty at 12 yrs old, and she is honest to God my best friend in the world. I got she from the SPCA for my 13th birthday. Mojo and I have a bond like no other, to the point where when she had surgery on her leg and could do the stairs, i slept for almost 3 months in the living room with her, on the couch, because she was lonely and depressed. I know i sound like a crazy cat lady, but i really feel like she understands me sometimes. One time (after her 2nd leg surgery) she was trying to do too much, and kind of hurt it, so she starting walking with her leg crooked back putting no pressure on it, but because of that, it wasn't really getting stronger. One night, I sat on the couch (now my bed) when her and talked to her all night about how she had to try, just a little bit, and she would start to get stronger and feel better and not to be discouraged. I shit you not, the next afternoon, Mojo started walking on it.
> Now that she's older, she getting more health problems (high calcium) and has to be given injections of fluids everyday to keep her healthy. I'm the only one she doesn't make a fuss with. here's a picture of my jojo:
> ...


	oh my goodness i love your post! such sweet stories and pictures about your kitties! i am so impressed with your bond with Mojo! what an amazing kitty and it is wonderful that you are so dedicated to her like that. Grumbles is a big kitty!!! But i love his picture and i bet he would be amazing to cuddle because he's so big a fluffy! he must have some maine coon in there somewhere!! Ginny looks like a terror! and that is funny about sneaking into the bathroom - that's just like Annie! then she cries because she wants to get out! Scout looks super cute sat on the top in your picture! surveying the land! lol!!!

  	poor annie has a gammy eye at the moment. she scratched it and it seems to be weeping quite a bit. i have been bathing it in warm salt water twice a day and it is improving - but she keeps trying to scratch it again! i told nick we need one of those bucket collars to stop her getting at it!


----------

